# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 12/2011 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Một cập nhật ngắn nhưng đầy thông tin hữu ích cho các bạn, đặc biệt cho những bạn nào vẫn chưa mua được cho mình chiếc vé về Hà Nội để đón Tết cùng gia đình. Ngòai ra một vài khuyến mãi đến Bangkok, Jakatar ngay dịp Tết đáng chú ý nếu bạn muốn cùng gia đình hoặc bạn bè mình vi vu ở đây vào những ngày nghỉ Tết, hay một chiếc vé rẻ đến Singapore với 35$  :Big Grin: . Thông tin ngay bên dưới. Kiểm tra nhé!

*Khuyến mãi của tuần*

Tin vui: Hãng hàng không VietJet Air sẽ bắt đầu bay chuyến đầu tiên Tp.HCM - Hà Nội (ngược lại) vào ngày 25/12. VietJet Air xuất hiện vào thời điểm này, cũng làm giảm áp lực cho các bạn nào đang tìm kiếm 1 chiếc vé tết đi Hà Nội. Thêm một sự lựa chọn nữa cho các bạn  :Wink: . 

Cũng trong tuần đầu của tháng 12 Từ ngày 5.12.2011 đến ngày 11.12.2011, VietJetAir triển khai chương trình tuần khuyến mại trên tuyến bay Hà nôi- TP Hồ Chí Minh hoặc ngược lại với giá chỉ từ 100.000đ/vé áp dụng cho tất cả các chuyến bay của hãng khởi hành từ ngày 25.12.2011 đến 30.4.2012. Các bạn hãy nhanh tay truy cập website vietjetair.com để đăng ký ngay nhé  :Smile: 

*Còn đây là giá khuyến mãi vô cùng hấp dẫn:*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội: từ 2.068.000VND/khứ hồi*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội: từ 1.034.000VND/một lượt*

Giá vé khuyến mãi này số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định, cũng như không có khỏang thời gian cố định. 

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội: từ 2.068.000VND/khứ hồi*

Đây Giá vé vào khoảng thời gian tết âm lịch: [từ 18/01-30/01/2012 nhằm 25 (AL) - mùng 8 Tết]

* Lưu ý:

Các vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí, chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi.Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

----------


## hangnt

*Nội địa*

Giá vé hấp dẫn trong khoảng thời gian từ : 11/01 - 20/01/2012  

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt: 1.617.000 VND/khứ hồi*
*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc: 1.617.000 VND/khứ hồi*

*Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng: 1.573.000 VND/khứ hồi*
*Hà Nội - Buôn Ma Thuột: 1.419.000 VND/1 chiều*



*Air Mekong*

*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc: 1.857.000 VND/khứ hồi*

*Tp.HCM - Côn Đảo: 824.000 VND/1 chiều*



*Jetstar*

* Hà Nội - Tp.HCM: 852.500 VND/1 chiều*

*Đà Nẵng - Tp.HCM: 302.500 VND/1 chiều*

*Vinh - Tp.HCM: 676.500 VND/1 chiều*

* Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí, riêng các giá vé của Jetstar là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi.

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*

*AIR ASIA*

Những chiếc vé khuyến mãi đến Kuala Lumpur và Jakarta vào dịp Tết của hàng không Air Asia 

*Đà Nẵng - Kuala Lumpur: 45$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 116$

*Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 69$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 154$

*Tp.HCM - Jakarta: 85$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 177$

*Hà Nội - Kuala Lumpur: 89$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 198$

* Điều kiện:

Thời gian đặt vé: 29/11 - 11/12/2011Thời gian bay: 03/01 - 31/03/2012

Các bạn có thể thấy giá vé tổng cộng có thể không tốt như trong các cập nhật trước của Didau, tuy nhiên vì đây là giá cho mùa du lịch cao điểm, lại rơi vào dịp Tết nên so với các hãng hàng không khác thì giá này có thể được coi là rẻ nhất vào thời điểm đó.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*TIGER AIRWAYS*

*Tp.HCM - Singapore: 143$*
*Hà Nội - Singapore: 211$*

Các giá vé trên là vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Jetstar*

Thêm một giá tốt đến Singapore nữa đây!!!

*Tp.HCM - Singapore: 35$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 125$

* Hà Nội - Singapore: 87$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 229$

Đường bay Hà Nội - Singapore sẽ được bán từ ngày 15/12/2011 này. Giá vé của Tiger Airways và Jetstar không chênh lệch mấy, nhưng các bạn có thể tự chọn hãng hàng không mà các bạn thấy phù hợp.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé đi quốc tế trên là giá vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế và phụ phí, được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 21/01 - 31/01/2012.Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------


## scan88

Công ty du lịch cánh chim việt chuyên cung cấp vé máy bay giá rẻ, vé máy bay trực tuyến
Khi khách hàng đến với chúng tôi luôn luôn nhận được lời cam kết về chất lượng dịch vụ
liên hệ: 45 hòa bình, Tân phú, HCM

----------

